# Salston Manor - August 2014



## Onmyown

This was another little mooch with CP, the following was pinched off the web:-

Salston Manor is a grade II listed building, it was previously a hotel however the owners sold the building in 2008 and the new owner doesn’t seem to have made any progress on his initial plans to turn the building into a 76 roomed care home with beneficial community links. The local councils have tried to lobby Roger Young (the owner) into starting his project as soon as possible so not to lose some of the character that the building has; and so not to incur more costs. There is still no evidence of action. The manor house has around 30 grand bedrooms, with wallpapered function rooms and large wooden floors throughout. 

The floors are dodgy upstairs where the metal theives have stripped the copper, there is substantial dry rot in the building as the slates are being stripped and some rooms are open to the elements. The far end of the building has partially collapsed so if anyones going to visit be carefull when opening the first floor corrider door. You can see the crack in one of the shots near the ceiling area, anyway on with the shots


----------



## tumble112

Nice set here. A lovely building.


----------



## mockingbird

Rather glorious shame its state, but some nice bits left


----------



## Whiteknight841

What character this place has, loving the stair case.


----------



## flyboys90

Thats been a nice building at one time.Ace photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## forker67

What a great building, must've been majestic in it's heyday...thanks.


----------



## alex76

very nice defo on the to-do-list the web site is still up on the web http://www.devon-connect.co.uk/hotels/salston-manor/ looks a grand place in its time


----------



## HughieD

Lovely set of pix - real shame when such wonderful buildings get into this state.


----------



## Scaramanger

Wow.. Like the red car at bRrow...


----------



## Richard Davies

It's been years since I've seen one of those wall mounted radios in hotel rooms.


----------



## filmchap

Well hello everybody, this is my very first post on Derelictplaces. I just wanted to say that I visited Salston Manor today and sadly there was a huge lock on the front door and all other entrances were boarded off. However I did get to take some photos of the swimming pool. I spoke briefly with a lady who told me fifty years ago she used to attend the New Years Ball at Salston in her childhood. She mentioned it had been an important part of Ottery St Mary. I shall look forward to discovering other places of interest in the future. Thank you to Onmyown for these great photographs.


----------



## Onmyown

filmchap said:


> Well hello everybody, this is my very first post on Derelictplaces. I just wanted to say that I visited Salston Manor today and sadly there was a huge lock on the front door and all other entrances were boarded off. However I did get to take some photos of the swimming pool. I spoke briefly with a lady who told me fifty years ago she used to attend the New Years Ball at Salston in her childhood. She mentioned it had been an important part of Ottery St Mary. I shall look forward to discovering other places of interest in the future. Thank you to Onmyown for these great photographs.



You're welcome, I guess we timed it just right to get in there....


----------



## egodge

Thanks for sharing - great pics - particularly like the shot of the kiddie car outside, and also the abandoned swimming pool! Cheers


----------



## photofervor

Developers are on site and have secured the building.


----------



## Onmyown

photofervor said:


> Developers are on site and have secured the building.



Thanks for the update


----------



## Mars Lander

Thanks for sharing a giving us an insight into this place


----------



## Mikeymutt

What a great place.you done well there.


----------



## nightwalker

UPDATE....... Work has now started here and there are skips and porta cabins outside, So glad its being saved before the elements destroy any more of it.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

We had a quick trip out today, never ventured upstairs I would suggest is a death trap. My Jack Russell had a great time chasing a rabbit outside all around the 3 baths next to the skips. Rabbit won. This one now looks like a collapse all project from the inside downwards. I guess the builders will just gut everything bar the outside walls. Tricky to see anything internal worth keeping. This one looks better from the outside.


----------



## cunningplan

127.0.0.1 said:


> We had a quick trip out today, never ventured upstairs I would suggest is a death trap. My Jack Russell had a great time chasing a rabbit outside all around the 3 baths next to the skips. Rabbit won. This one now looks like a collapse all project from the inside downwards. I guess the builders will just gut everything bar the outside walls. Tricky to see anything internal worth keeping. This one looks better from the outside.



If you think this is bad, don't got o Babies castle  its a walk in the park compared


----------



## Simon_sanigar

This would make a great family home am sure!.... Hope something is done with it soon..... Nice set there too!


----------



## Snips86x

I love these old buildings and you've captured it well, thanks for sharing


----------



## coffee

Due to become 25 apartments


----------



## urban-dorset

Great photos.


----------



## Snips86x

How many rooms did you manage to see? Was the entire interior pretty dire?


----------



## Lodron

Looks like a policy on the part of the owner to demolish the building by default and replace it with a housing estate. I don't know if listed building gives the Council grounds to take possession of it, but that would seem to be the solution.


----------



## XPLOR33

Lodron said:


> Looks like a policy on the part of the owner to demolish the building by default and replace it with a housing estate. I don't know if listed building gives the Council grounds to take possession of it, but that would seem to be the solution.


So sad if thats the case


----------

